# First Photography Job - Advice Please



## bINGLe (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi all,

Some advice needed please. General and otherwise - see numbered points below.

To give you some background, like a lot of us, i've wanted to take my love for photographer a step further and attempt to make a part-time or full time living from it.

I've read and digested a lot of advice from this forum, other forums and sources.
I'm not naive enough to think i'm going to find a huge amount of work initially, and/or be able to charge much (if at all at first).
I realise there is a lot of hard work needs to go into slowly building up a client base and getting yourself known.

However, it would seem lady luck has been watching and i've managed to land a job photographing a local 3 day music and arts festival: Everything from serene acting performances and art installations, to high-energy punk and metal bands.

It will be shared work with other photographers. Each or multiple assigned to different areas/topics.
I've been quite open and candid about my experience and intentions with the organiser: technically competent but professionally inexperienced.
I've asked to be considered for "general": candid shots of festival goers, backstage with bands, support staff.

The event is in an old mill building, mostly at night. So available light will be limited in most shared spaces. There will be professional lighting rigs for bands and performances.
Stages are small and available space is limited (in front of the stage, on stage, for audience).
I've asked the question about flash photography but waiting on an answer (but assuming that it will be limited use if allowed at all).
I'll be issued a press pass.
This is in Manchester, in the UK.
I've asked if i can make a couple of visits to scope out the place - one to get an idea of space etc, another for rehearsals to get a feel for lighting 'challenges'.

I have the following equipment (please try to contain your rage and don't snigger!):
Canon 760d with basic/cheap lenses (50mm 1.8 mkii --- 24-85mm 3.5/4.5 --- efs 55-250 4/5.6 --- efs 10-18 4.5/5.6 --- efs 24mm 2.8)
Fuji X100s (fixed 23mm f2, APSC)
Plus bag, strap, tripod, many SD cards and batteries, etc.
MY INSTINCT is to take only the X100s and the 760d with the 50mm 1.8 - using them as i fell appropriate/depending on what i'm shooting.
HOWEVER, i'm also considering renting a lens from a local supplier: efs 17-55 2.8 (as i'm using APSC and not full frame, otherwise it would have been a 24-70 2.8L).

Now, my questions:

What are your thoughts on my proposed kit and lenses (based on the description of the event and the shots i'm looking to achieve)?
Again, i've pored over a lot of information with regards to low light/concert photography, but do you have any absolute Dos and Donts in terms of camera settings and approach for an event like this?
What concerns would you have if you'd been asked to cover an event like this? As in watch out for "..........."
Should i even consider asking for payment? I'm wary of my experience and consider this to be a rare opportunity so early on. However, it's a job. If yes, would you propose a flat rate or a cost per shot for any they want to use for commercial use?
Anything else you can think of that is productive advice
Thanks for reading this essay and look forward to your responses!!


----------



## nickgillespie (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't think that the stage will be that dark. The audience is dark, but if you're photographing what is on stage you won't have a problem with light. That said... I think that I would stay away from those slow zooms. I would look into renting something like a 200 2.8 or the 135 2.0. On the crop sensor that would get you pretty close. The 24 and the 50 are perfect for the wider stuff. The Fuji will be great to have around your neck too. 

Asking for payment is totally an question of whether or not you can provide what they want. If you aren't confident... I would communicate that to them. The worst thing you can have happen is to have them think that you are going to 100% deliver when there is a good chance you won't.

Taking photos of things on stage is pretty easy, though. They don't move around a lot and the lighting is really consistent.


----------



## bINGLe (Mar 13, 2017)

nickgillespie said:


> I would stay away from those slow zooms. I would look into renting something like a 200 2.8 or the 135 2.0. On the crop sensor that would get you pretty close. The 24 and the 50 are perfect for the wider stuff. The Fuji will be great to have around your neck too.



Thanks Nick, appreciate the input.
From previous shots I've seen of festivals there, the stages look low (some floor level) and I should be able to get within about about 3 meters/10 feet of the performer/s.
Do you think a 50mm on a cropped sensor would be enough for some close ups? (Equivalente 80mm on my Canon)
Or would you still go for something longer? (Agreed the zooms I have are too slow - would rent something fast if needed)


----------



## nickgillespie (Mar 13, 2017)

"close" is relative - do you need just face, waist up, feet up? Do some tests with a friend. You can always rent a 200 2.8 or the 135 2.0 if needed. The 85 1.8 would even get you "pretty" close at 10 feet.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Mar 13, 2017)

nickgillespie said:


> ... *lighting is really consistent*.



Lol... what kinda stages you working with?


----------



## K Bonds (Mar 13, 2017)

Shooting with the 50mm should be good but I think that 24-85 will get you through the night much easier. With this type of event, you may have limited space so a zoom lens will help you with that. And yes it's slower than the 50 but if you are shooting people at 1.8 you'll get some undesirable blur and possibly ruin a lot of images. The 3.5 should be acceptable with a flash. No way I'd shoot this without a flash handy unless they like noise in their images. 

I agree with nick that the stage should be lit enough but in case it's not, you have to bring a flash. 

I would be concerned with space and shutter speed. As I mentioned before if u can't move freely, then you may find a zoom lens more helpful.  Also if its darker then your high aperture may cause lower shutter and you get motion blur. 

Definitely require payment. People should respect the business, we have to stop shooting free. Plus your time and effort is worth something. I would request $150-$250 depending on how long. And if you are processing the images (which you should) then consider that time as well. 




Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Mar 13, 2017)

I would take the Fuji and the fast 23mm prime, and also the 760D and the 24-85 zoom and the 50mm, and shoot as much as they will allow you to shoot. And maybe throw in the 10-18mm wide-zoom, to get a few shots of the whole stage and audience. Shoot wide-open at f/4.5 at high ISO.

You sound unsure of things, and new at this, so I would suggest NOT renting new items, but sticking with the stuff you are most familiar with. Flash will likely be frowned upon, and will wash out the stage lights, and will likely give only so-so results unless you're good at flash work.

I agree: get payed for this gig, $150-$250 seems reasonable.Don't worry if you "deserve it" or not: they can afford it!


----------

